# What type of filler to use on Track



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Maybe some of you know that I bought the 4 lane routed track that was advertised On HT in the for sale / trade section. It's a great track & the original owner / builder had small 1/8" & under gaps filled with some type of filler between the sections. Whatever it was was easily removed with a screwdriver & slight scraping, but came off real clean. 

When I go to set this track up again I want to try to tighten the gaps further & have some ideas on that but I am sure I will need some type of filler, What brand or type would any of you recommend?

Its a PVC plastic track similar to a Brad Bowman type track, I have 4 joints to fix but all are easy to get to & of course I would like to smooth & paint the area afterwards for it to be nearly undetectable and match the other racing surface.

Appreciate any info / tips you can give me on this.

Thanks

Boosted


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I had considered the spot putty, as well as "bondo", I don't plan on taking the track apart again, but of course you never know. So while I would like something that bonds to the pvc, I dont think I would want a true chemical weldment.

Thanks, and please keep the ideas coming on what filler material to use

Boosted


----------



## oldjunker (Jan 29, 2008)

*Track filler*

I used a painters trick for filling nail holes in woodwork. First mix some Durabond easy sand 90 to a consistancy a little thinner than peanut butter. Then mix some Elmers Wood filler to a 50-50 ratio with the durabond. You only neeed to mix 3-4 onces at a time. I used it on unprimed plastic track gaps in a condition space and have had no cracks between the tracks. The durabond make it easier to sand and the Elmers gives it some hardness.
Carl


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Depending on how big your track is and the variance of temperatures where it will be used you might want to leave a couple of gaps to allow for expansion and contraction. Otherwise you might get some buckling on hot days.


----------

